# January photo contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Jo Ellen got to pick the theme for this month and she has chosen "Favorite Firsts" So post your pics of the "firsts" for your goldens. liek the first bone, first ice cream, first time swimming, first time playing in the snow, etc. 

We'll take entries to the 17th


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha's first corn....:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, Daisy's really mad at me for sharing this picture -- I'm going to resubmit!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ace's first time to see himself in the mirror! This was taken today.

I know this is just a picture thread, but if you want to see the video for entertainment purposes go here: http://vimeo.com/8520640


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This is Austin's first (and last) Alexander Keiths beer.....he prefers Pilsner!!! Just kidding...


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hurley's first Christmas!
:--heart:


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

My first "SMILE"! 

Duffy at 8 weeks old:










Kris


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> My first "SMILE"!
> 
> Duffy at 8 weeks old:
> 
> ...


how adorable!

but boy, i don't miss those teeth. :


----------



## d4nz0 (May 1, 2009)

Cpt Seabiscuits first bath....


----------



## chopin the dog (Jan 2, 2010)

1. sleeping beauty -9 weeks


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Miley's first nite in her new forever home with me!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This is Ike meeting Katie for the first time. She's his human littermate.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

d4nz0 said:


> Cpt Seabiscuits first bath....


I love this face


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max's first photo shoot at 3 weeks.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's First Kiss :smooch::smooch::smooch:






​


----------



## shawna8235 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bella's first pond adventure (now I can't keep her out of it!)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've shared this one before, Robbie's first lake swim


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I've shared this one before, Robbie's first lake swim


 
I love the look on Robbie's face....almost as if he is saying "yeah, that water is cold"!!!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady's first romp in the snow...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow's first mud bath. She was very happy with it!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly's first swim!!  Look at the unsure look on her face! :


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't believe that every month it gets harder, they are all Great Pictures!!!!!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is Bear's first antler! He loves it!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus's first ride in the back of the truck. 

(Don't worry, we just rode around the neighborhood for a few minutes, and my husband was sitting in the bed with him).


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Finn's Gotcha Day*

Apparently, this was Finn's first day ever on grass since it was his first day at his forever home....mine!


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

Sophie's first bath. She was ecstatic hahaha


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Lily's first hike


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Scouts very first nap on his first day home.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

that picture of Scout is precious!!!!


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

Zippy's first time at park


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hurley'sMommy said:


> Hurley's first Christmas!
> :--heart:


Compliments on the photo--it's a real stunner! Your furkid is perfect in that photo!

SJ


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's first time having her birthday celebrated .... on the 1 year anniversary of her gotcha day


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think mine counts for the photo contest since my guy is a flattie/golden cross but I'll put it in anyway...Ranger's first toy at approx 9 months of age. Spent the first 9 months chained up in a backyard until the owners moved away and left him there. This is the first day he came to live with me, only a week after being picked up by the rescue society.

He wasn't really sure what to do with it - just held it in his mouth the whole afternoon.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ranger is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw thanks! He reminds me so much of my childhood golden retriever. Same facial expressions, same expressive eyes, so many similarities...it's just that Ranger is black instead of gold! I think his head/body are more golden retriever than flat coated retriever but I've never met a flat coat in person so it's hard to say.


----------



## EmmaDube (Aug 23, 2009)

*Emma's 1st Gator Gameday!*

Here is Emma relaxing at her first Gator tailgate before a football game.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep - ranger is gorgeous! the poor little fellow will blossom with you. It is wonderful to see them learn what being a dog should really be like!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Crocketts 1st taste of watermelon. I think he liked it!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm loving all these pictures! Such a wonderful variety of "firsts."


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not sure which of copper's activities with me have been "firsts" so I will go with his first day with me.  5+ years ago - wow.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

So many Great First's

This is Tuff Dogs first picture I took of him when he came to stay with me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeppy's first attempt at stairs (he got it, eventually...) and his first time to camp!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Zeppy's first attempt at stairs (he got it, eventually...) and his first time to camp!


Duh. Let's try to post the pic... :doh:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

First Hula in the Snow!:


----------



## golden dexter (Oct 14, 2009)

*Dexter's First Christmas*

Dexter's First Christmas


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> First Hula in the Snow!:


I bet no one else has a first hula in the snow picture!


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Sophie's first study session. (That book did the same thing to me)


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Tucker's first day at the beach...*

...and digging in the sand.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

First meeting, love at first sight. Rowdy and Deanna.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

luke's first hunt and first time in a boat


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*First time on a raft and in the lake....*









Gunner's first time on a raft and in the lake...


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo's first slumber party.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*First Walk on Leash*











I liked this one "Ranger's First Walk", but Ranger said he DID NOT want this photo in the contest as it puts him in a negative light....he is a much better walker now! (Thank goodness!)


----------

